# injured pigeon found



## chillipepper (Oct 8, 2010)

my son brought home an injured pigeon yesturday and i dont know where to take it to be treated? i have no transport and am looking for a local rescue centre, please help.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

where is your location?


----------



## chillipepper (Oct 8, 2010)

oh yes i forgot about that. romford, essex


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

This link is a list of wildlife rescues/sanctuaries, but I don't know of one which is all that near. Colchester or Barnet seem to be the closest.

Do you know if this is a wood pigeon or a feral pigeon? If not, can you describe it or (better) post a pic on here? Can you describe please in what way it is injured (possible traffic casualty, wounds that may indicate animal attack, etc).

For now, please keep it safe and try to follow these guidelines: 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

John


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello the only place I could find was on pigeon and dove rescue site. This is the address and phone number. If you are nowhere near perhaps you could ring them anyway as they might know a place near where you live.

MIstley place park animal rescue centre, new Mistley, Manningtree, Essex.

Phone 01206 396048

Maybe you could get help on here until you find somewhere to take the pigeon.Please keep the pigeon warm. Defrost some peas,or corn, tinned sweetcorn and peas will do if you dont have frozen. You could give small pieces of brown bread soaked in water if the pigeon is not drinking on its own.
You need to feed about three times a day.


----------



## chillipepper (Oct 8, 2010)

thank you for your help. its def a feral pigeon, it seems to have flown into something and cut its head open. my son found it at the side of the road and brought it straight home. i cleaned the wound with saline and it has been in a makeshift nest for two days with a hot water bottle under it. it doesnt want to eat at all and will only drink if i put drops of water on its beak. i read that warm water with honey is good if it wont eat and i have been doing that. is that right?
its perked up since doing that but it really needs a vet as its head is tilted to one side as if its damaged. its heartbreaking to see.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If you take it to a vet don't let them put it down. Because they are not rescuers they have not had the opportunity to observe how pigeons recover, heal and adapt and will too often recommend euthanasiua when there is an excellent chance of survival.


----------



## chillipepper (Oct 8, 2010)

thats why i havent taken it to a vet yet, iv heard that can happen. am going to try the sanctuarys first because that seems to be the best thing for it.


----------



## tommymartin (Nov 26, 2009)

you can care for the pigeon for a couple weeks and then release it. It is amazing how fast they can heal.


----------



## chillipepper (Oct 8, 2010)

it looks like thats what i will have to do because iv phoned around some sanctuarys and iv been passed on to the next. iv been told to take it to a vet by one place but am not happy about that. think little pidge will be staying at hotel chillipepper for a while!!
thank you everybody for your advice, will keep updated posts.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

The pigeon may not want to eat but it will need more than honey and water to survive. Could you make a soup like mixture of ready brek and feed through a syringe or soak some brown bread in ready brek or water and place far back down the throat as possible.

Can someone else advise better.

Can you drive. You could take the pigeon to Pigeon recovery, 8 vermont road, sutton surrey smi 3eq 0208 644 7349.


----------



## chillipepper (Oct 8, 2010)

its ok, its eating and drinking on its own now and holding its head up quite well. it has wild bird seed at the mo, its not intrested in the bread. i have a couple of new places to ring tomorrow and it looks like its on the mend.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Oh that's great. Please let us know if you find a place for the pigeon. Check that they will not put to sleep though before handing over. Thank you for giving your time to this pigeon.


----------



## chillipepper (Oct 8, 2010)

Just to let you all know, the pigeon made a full recovery and was released this morning in the fields behind my home. plenty of pigeon friends there to meet. thanks again for all your advice


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Its always great to hear good news. Thanks for caring.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

chillipepper said:


> Just to let you all know, the pigeon made a full recovery and was released this morning in the fields behind my home. plenty of pigeon friends there to meet. thanks again for all your advice


Excellent news.Well done.


----------

